# Please help, new to this.



## maddiemacaroni (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello, I am 19 years old and have been sick for four months now. I was diagnosed with C-Diff in July and had constant diarrhea. I would eat normally sometimes, but then I would completely lose my appetite. I was put on Flagyl 500mg, and wiped in out with one dose of the medication.... which yes I am very very lucky for that. If you do not know what C-Diff is, C-Diff is an intestinal infection that can extremely damage your colon and be fatal. I had a severe case and had to be hospitalized two times for being too dehydrated.

After I finished the medication, I went in to get tested again. The test came back negative. However, I was still experiencing constant diarrhea/constipation, abdominal pain, cramps, back pain and gas. I have been back and forth between doctors. I have gotten a colonoscopy, endoscopy, ultrasound (liver, spleen, gallbladder), and a CT. Everything came back clear but I still experience all the symptoms.

I wake up in the middle of the night to use the restroom and I wake up with horrible abdominal pain and gas. Then I will use the restroom 3-4 times just in the morning. I have a hard time getting my stomach under control. I find myself throwing up every morning until around 12. I can't start eating my first meal until 4 o'clock that afternoon.

I am overall exhausted and fed up with the pain and symptoms. I have no clue how to combat them. I am in college and have missed countless days due to the pain. I would really appreciate any advice. Counseling? Diets? Could I have C-Diff again?


----------



## PetitChou (Oct 14, 2016)

That sounds awful! I've never had C-diff (luckily) but I have read that the probiotic Saccharomyces boulardii is very helpful in preventing recurrences. http://iai.asm.org/content/67/1/302.full

You might also want to try a special diet, like the SCD. This is good for healing the digestive tract and is often used for Crohn's disease, colitis, and SIBO, any of which could explain your ongoing symptoms. I hear that the 24-hour, homemade yogurt is especially good.

Since you've had a lot of medical checks done and they're not finding a physical cause for your symptoms, I would try a functional medicine doctor or a naturopath. They see a lot of people who haven't been cured by conventional tests.

I hope you find an answer soon!


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

C Diff sucks!! I've had it three times. Did you get yours from antibiotics? It's hard to tell what you have. There can be false results with every test so if symptoms persist I'd go back to a GI doc who preferably is well versed in C Diff. There is a forum called cdiffdiscuss.org which has many helpful posts. It's not a medical site so they don't give medical advice but you may want to check it out if you haven't already. My IBS has worsened ever since C Diff, which was three years ago!


----------

